# Fort Walton



## jackd (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been searching and having little luck finding anything close. I will be in Fort Walton the week of July 4th. I am looking for a place for myself and four others to ride a couple of days. Hopefully, within an hour of Fort Walton. Any Suggestions?


----------



## jackd (Nov 26, 2010)

Nowhere to ride near Ft Walton, FL?


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Boggs and boulders in Andulusia, Alabama but it probably around a 1hour and a half away from FT Walton


----------



## jackd (Nov 26, 2010)

That looks like a great place to ride, but I won't be able to ride Fri-Sun and they aren't open during the week.
I appreciate the response.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Dude, go over to www.blackwateratv.com They are a local atv club thats right there around Ft Walton Beach FL area. There is a brand new atv park opened up in Milton FL called Stagecoach Fun Trails. Cheaper and closer than B&B. Just check out the Rides/Events thread. They are always riding somewhere around there. Hope this helps


----------



## jackd (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I would love to go ride, but it seems all the parks are only open on weekends. We are coming in on Sunday and leaving on Saturday.


----------

